# Random pics of my freshwater, saltwater, nano, and bettas (warning lots of pics)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

PS: the ray isnt mine, i was playing around with my underwater digital camera at work


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, nice tanks and fish!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed, very nice fish.


----------

